

53% of youth would give up sense of smell to stay connected - c0riander
http://www.bizreport.com/2011/05/53-of-youngsters-would-give-up-sense-of-smell-to-stay-connec.html

======
marssaxman
This says more about the relative inutility of human olfaction than the unique
value of whatever poorly specified "technology" the survey asked about.

